# need some advice to get over the final hurdle...



## chris89 (Sep 16, 2010)

so here's where i am on my recovery...

during the daytime i feel almost myself again, not quite there but most of the day i don't even think about my DR, i am leaving the house, socializing etc and going to the gym. All of my emotions are intact however sometimes i get that strange numbing of the body sensation where i i don't feel like i am quite there.

Objects around me seem real enough, however the visual snow still remains (any advice on getting rid of this would be great)

The major problem seems to be at night where my DR hits the most, it is controllable but still not a very nice sensation at all and although i am trying my hardest to accept the feeling i still find myself checking in from time to time asking myself questions such as "am i feeling better?" i've found playing videogames with friends offers some release from this and keeps my mind occupied.

I genuinely feel i am almost back to my old self but any advice in getting over this last hurdle would be great, i've had a few feelings over the past week where i've felt like "woahhh! i think i'm actually better" but i still haven't went an entire day without any DR and often at night i have to wait until i'm really tired otherwise if i lay in bed my thoughts will start racing.

Anyway i'll stop rambling now lol but any advice at all would be great! 
Thanks for listening guys!


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hiya! I'm about the same as you alot of the time but i do get really bad days where the DR is fairly marked and i feel faint and a little dizzy. I would say things look 'almost real' and i certainly don't feel myself enough to go out at night or excersise or anything yet. Sorry that I cant help you but i will be watching this topic to see if any of your replies can help me too







Just wanted to ask how long youve had DP/DR?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i spent months in that state of recovery. the final addition that got me over the hump was the supplement DMAE. if you want to lear about it you can google it. this is the one i took and it is a very reputable brand. noted for high quality products. http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=dmae+jarrow&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&oe=utf8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=1989756069716802617&ei=ZHy8TM3mMYessAOS9fGyAQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CDEQ8wIwAg#


----------



## chris89 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Tommy, i'll give it a try all the other supplements you've recommended seem to have helped so i'll trust you again on this one.

and to Bee, i've had DR for about 2 months, came from a panic attack when i was smoking weed. The first few weeks were utter hell, as i thought something more serious must have been going on, but as i've started to understand it i've managed to get it under control although it does still get me at times i no longer seem to have panic attacks which is good. Getting on with things seems to be the best remedy.

I will add that i haven't drank alcohol, smoked weed or took any form of medication, apart from diazepam at the very beginning. I think abstaining from these has helped me alot and i'll definitely stay away from weed forever now.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

How do you control anxiety attack. Mine comes for no reason. Also right before i drift to sleep i get it also. I was like 80% there. I still am lets say but after i got ill i got random anxiety attack back. Also when i eat food anxiety goes away.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

I also feel slightly better than before only by taking right attitude that is "do nothing at all about it and accept it". Still, it's hard and I'm still derealized, but most of the time less derealized than before and I also made it to get rid of my worst fears and worries about it, but to reach that point and to accept somehow this condition, I needed more than 8 months for that. I still have awful moments and awful days and if this is recovery, it is so f***ing slow!








Sometimes, I also noticed that I almost completely forget about my DR and I feel really more connected with enviroment than before, but still occasionaly, my mind got stuck in some weird perception of the world and it could last for hours or days. 
Also, feling of disconnection with world is still there.
I'm taking magnesium and some natural stuff for nerves, but what is helping me most is relaxing and accepting my condition.

I still don't know will my condition relapse, but all I have is hope, that one day, this will gone... not only to me, but to all of you! 
You can't control DP/DR, but you can control your reactions to it... sometimes you can't ofcourse, but with time, you learn some little tricks and after more time, even bigger tricks, that will help you to deal better with this awful condition, so, at least, the worst symptoms will not be strong as before and that will be probably the first sign of recovery.


----------

